# Celexa?



## Cher202 (Nov 4, 2003)

Has anyone tried to use a drug called Celexa for their IBS. My doctor put me on it this week after having alot of tests to rule out any major stomach problems. I told her that I was not depressed and wondered why the antidepressant, but she said that it works on the pain receptors in the stomach. Has anyone tired this particular drug? She said that it was not addicting. I have only taken it for 3 days but it makes me sleepy so I may take it at night instead of the morning.Any response would be apprecited. She also put me on Citrucel before bedtime. Any response would be greatly appreciated.Cheryl


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Hi, I take 20mg of Celexa for IBS-D and anxiety. I've been on it since 6/8/04. I take mine at about 7:30 I don't get sleepy from it. The only reason why I take it at night my doctor told me the first few doses can make your naseaus(sp?)so she told me take it at night so it wouldn't interfere with my daily activities like work and school. I think it has helped but also I quit the stressful job and school is out for now so that maybe why I'm feeling better.


----------



## Cher202 (Nov 4, 2003)

I had to stop taking the Celexa that I refered to above because the side effects were so awful. I'm happy for those who can take it and get wonderful results.Cheryl


----------



## Pocahontas425 (Aug 12, 2003)

My GI prescribed me Celexa about 2-years ago. I got so sick from it that I was out of work for a week and lost 8 lbs. I was extremely nauseous, had horrible bouts of diarrhea, and could do nothing but sleep. It was a horrible experience. I will never do it again.







Hopefully your experience will be different.







Good Luck!







Leslie


----------

